# Rod Upgrade



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Rod Upgrade. I'm in the search of a new fishing rod! It will be on a shimano 2500 reel. It will be mostly used for panfish, bass and jigging for walleye. I'm not looking for the bottom of the line or the complete top. I would not mind paying a lot if you think it's worth the money. All information is appreciated. Also let me know if there is a sale on a rod at some store. I will most likely order it online. Thanks!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

There are lots of very knowledgeable guys on here when it comes to rods. Heres my recent experience. My last trip to buy a rod I was impressed with the sensitivity and lightness of bass pros higher end rods at their price point but I ended up walking out buying a loomis ex6 series. These are the newest series of rods from loomis and Based on their price, durability and weight I was impressed and it has been working great. My next rod will probably be one from this rod line.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

St Croix Mojo tube/jig model.Medium action and works well at a lot of presentations.Bass pro Bionic blade in your choice of action.The move up to the Extreme line would be good too.Fenwick makes nice rods @100 price range.Shimano convergence or Clarus are good.I could go on for a WHILE.Hit a bass pro(if you have one kinda close ) and put a bunch of rods in your hands.You'll feel "the one". Just don't pick it up off the wrong rack!$!$!$!$ 

A price range would help narrow things down A LOT.Just saying.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

You are asking a lot of one rod to cover panfish, bass, and jigging for walleye. Let's start with the premise that you will spend most of your time fishing open hook jigs across the board. I would look for something between 6'6" and 7' with a ML or M power and a fast or extra fast action. Get your hands on a St. Croix 69MLXF rod and a 68MXF rod to get an idea of what to expect from the extra fast action rods. Those rods will have a very limber tip and more power in the butt. It's kind of like having the tip of the next lower power rod while keeping the power you want in a rod. They are fantastic and very versatile rods.

A favorite rod of mine is a 6'10" M power XF action rod, and I use it for open hook jigs and grubs, 1/8oz buzz baits, spinnerbaits under 1/4 oz, light T-rigs, drop shot, weightless plastics, and walking top water lures. It's an extremely versatile rod. Mine is built as a casting rod, but the blank would make an equally nice spinning rod.

There are lots of nice rods out there, and every once in a while you'll find a diamond in the rough in a very low priced rod. As mentioned, BPS and Cabela's house brand rods are surprisingly nice for the money, especially when they go on sale. If you start looking at the high end rods ($300+), consider a custom. You will end up with a better performing rod built to suit you and your favorite technique(s).

If you could narrow down a budget a bit better and list some favorite techniques for fishing, we can dial you in much closer.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

grub_man said:


> You are asking a lot of one rod to cover panfish, bass, and jigging for walleye. Let's start with the premise that you will spend most of your time fishing open hook jigs across the board. I would look for something between 6'6" and 7' with a ML or M power and a fast or extra fast action. Get your hands on a St. Croix 69MLXF rod and a 68MXF rod to get an idea of what to expect from the extra fast action rods. Those rods will have a very limber tip and more power in the butt. It's kind of like having the tip of the next lower power rod while keeping the power you want in a rod. They are fantastic and very versatile rods.
> 
> A favorite rod of mine is a 6'10" M power XF action rod, and I use it for open hook jigs and grubs, 1/8oz buzz baits, spinnerbaits under 1/4 oz, light T-rigs, drop shot, weightless plastics, and walking top water lures. It's an extremely versatile rod. Mine is built as a casting rod, but the blank would make an equally nice spinning rod.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I would say I'm looking for the rod around the $100 mark.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> St Croix Mojo tube/jig model.Medium action and works well at a lot of presentations.Bass pro Bionic blade in your choice of action.The move up to the Extreme line would be good too.Fenwick makes nice rods @100 price range.Shimano convergence or Clarus are good.I could go on for a WHILE.Hit a bass pro(if you have one kinda close ) and put a bunch of rods in your hands.You'll feel "the one". Just don't pick it up off the wrong rack!$!$!$!$
> 
> A price range would help narrow things down A LOT.Just saying.


Would you say the shimano would do the trick?


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Big Joshy said:


> There are lots of very knowledgeable guys on here when it comes to rods. Heres my recent experience. My last trip to buy a rod I was impressed with the sensitivity and lightness of bass pros higher end rods at their price point but I ended up walking out buying a loomis ex6 series. These are the newest series of rods from loomis and Based on their price, durability and weight I was impressed and it has been working great. My next rod will probably be one from this rod line.


I really like the loomis! But out of my price range


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

There are a ton of rods out there in the $100 range. Lots of them very good, and I've read that lots of people like the rods that Shimano puts out including G Loomis rods.

The Compre Drop Shot in either 6'8" or 7'2" should have the type of action and power I talked about above, as would the Clarus 6'6" M extra fast action rod.

About the only thing that type of rod doesn't do well is crankbaits. With treble hooks, you need to play the fish more carefully.

Get out there and wiggle some rods and see what you like.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I like my 6'10" ml legend tourney st croix. Good all around ohio rod


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

grub_man said:


> There are a ton of rods out there in the $100 range. Lots of them very good, and I've read that lots of people like the rods that Shimano puts out including G Loomis rods.
> 
> The Compre Drop Shot in either 6'8" or 7'2" should have the type of action and power I talked about above, as would the Clarus 6'6" M extra fast action rod.
> 
> ...


What's your opinion on St.Croix? I'm not a big crankbait fan so that doesn't matter to much to me. I like the looks of the shimanos. If you had to choose. Which one would you prefer?


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

St. Croix makes a very nice rod, and they have been respected as an industry leader for many years for good reason, but for the models in that price range it's going to be a wash, as the SCII graphite (Premier, Mojo, Triumph, etc.) that the rods will be made from doesn't stand out in the crowd in my opinion. The playing field is pretty level among blanks in that price range. Once you get to the rods based on the SCIII graphite (Avid, Rage, etc.), you'll get to rods that are lighter more sensitive, and more responsive and begin to show why St. Croix has the reputation it has.

In the end, I think you will be happy either way you go.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll echo what Grubman said. I like both my Mojo and my Triumph rods by St Croix.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

grub_man said:


> St. Croix makes a very nice rod, and they have been respected as an industry leader for many years for good reason, but for the models in that price range it's going to be a wash, as the SCII graphite (Premier, Mojo, Triumph, etc.) that the rods will be made from doesn't stand out in the crowd in my opinion. The playing field is pretty level among blanks in that price range. Once you get to the rods based on the SCIII graphite (Avid, Rage, etc.), you'll get to rods that are lighter more sensitive, and more responsive and begin to show why St. Croix has the reputation it has.
> 
> In the end, I think you will be happy either way you go.


What do you thing about a Fenwick Hmg? I have one of there ice rods and love it!


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

It's been a long time since I've had a Fenwick in my hand. I do like the look of the grip on the HMG spinning rods. That VSS reel seat with the cork around it will fill the hand and make for a much more comfortable grip than most other factory spinning rods. Again, it's likely going to be in the same class as the others in terms of performance. It's all about finding the one that is going to be most comfortable for you.

For $90, the Cabela's Fish Eagle 50 line looks good, especially if you wait for them to go on sale. If you like to walk small streams and rivers, the 5'8" model is worth a look. I built a couple rods on 5'8" XML blanks a number of years back. One is a spinning rod for me, and the other a casting rod for a buddy. That little 5'8" blank is a ton of fun for close quarters fishing. It spends a lot of time in my hand. I do have to admit that when the raw blanks came in, I wasn't that impressed with the raw blanks, I was expecting something a little more crisp and sensitive, but once built up, they more than held their own. If the Fish Eagle blank is similar in action and power at all, and it should be with the same specs., it will impress.

Since you got me rambling, I'll share a bit about my preferences. When it comes to spinning rods for bass fishing, I avoided them like the plague until I built my first spinning rod (that XML mentioned above). The reason being that even with my small hands, the standard 17mm pipe style reel seats were too small. Anytime I set the hook, I had pain shooting up my forearm (and this was in my 20s). Additionally, most manufacturers would use the same length of cork with spinning rods as casting rods. Due to the up-locking seats, this made the rear grip on spinning rods about an inch or so longer than the same blank built as a casting rod. This extra length on a typical 6'6" rod was long enough that it was always getting in the way while fighting fish. Needless to say when I started building rods, I paid attention read up, and eventually ordered component for that first spinning rods.

I chose to use a 4"-4.5" section of 1.05" OD carbon fiber tube for the grip. The reel is mounted Tennessee style, i.e. no reel seat and is wrapped with thread and finished just like a guide. The butt grip is a typical EVA split grip section that measures about 3.5" with the butt cap on. The grip allows my thumb and index finger to be on the blank at all times, the butt grip promotes proper hand placement for two-handed casting, and keeps the weight added to the blank to a minimum. If I use a reel seat on a spinning rod, then it is an 18mm seat, which ends up with and OD of about 1.05" at the end of the seat with the fixed hood, but you won't be able to find seats that large on many, if any factory rods.

The Fenwick grip will likely have a similar OD making it very comfortable. Once I got the OD right and the grip lengths right, spinning rods came into a whole new light. While I still prefer casting gear, I spend a lot more time with a spinning rod in my hand now.

The best advice is to visit a tackle shop or two, even if it is Walmart to get a good feel for what you like and dislike in terms of grip styles. Don't be afraid to take your reel with you and ask if they mind if you mount it on some rods to get a feel for how it will feel with some rods. Then when you decide to buy or order, you can make a better informed decision. If you find that you get along with standard reel seats or even split spinning seats just fine, then go for them. If you find that you like a seat that fills the hand better, go that route.


----------



## Chris_H (Aug 27, 2013)

Central Basin Bait and Tackle in Vermilion has custom 5'9" once rods built on a Fenwick blank. This is my go to rod for jigging walleye and perch. For $50-60 I haven't found a better rod for those applications. I would say it's worth a look and a chance to support a local business.


----------



## fvogel67 (Nov 15, 2010)

I bought a St Croix Premier split grip last week.I used it yesterday for the first time.The St Croix is best rod I've ever fished with.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Everyone has given you great suggestions. If you're interested, and depending on where you're located, I'm going to be selling a couple of my spinning rods. Both Shimano rods that are 6'8" medium power, extra fast action. One is a Crucial that uses IM9 graphite as the blank material. The other is a Compre, which uses IM8 graphite as the blank material. Both have cork handles. Both are in the range of being 5 years old, and as I don't often use spinning gear, are in good to very good condition. 

I'm asking $70 for the Crucial, it was $139 brand new, and $50 for the Compre, it was $99 brand new.

I'm located in the Akron area of northeast Ohio.

If you're interested shoot me a message and we'll go from there.


----------



## lukejhoward (Jul 1, 2013)

I really like my St. Croix mojo bass rod. Mine is a 7' medium power fast action (tube/grub) model. I know others have mentioned this already but I'll tell you what I fish on mine: light Texas rigs, shakey head, open jigs (tubes, grubs, Joshy swimbaits), finesse jigs (bitsy bug), weightless senkos and flukes, wacky worms. Very versatile rod and very sensitive for the price point. I use braid and I can feel every bump and rock when I'm dragging the bottom or knocking into rocks with a swimbait.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very good advice here from Grub Man. I've heard excellent reviews on the Shimano Clarus and Compre rods, but I've never personally used either of them. Premier rods are the least expensive of the St. Croix line that I would recommend. Their lesser rods are made elsewhere and basically just have their name on them. A Premier may run $20 more than you were wanting to spend, but they are one of the better rods in that price range IMO.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

All Eyes,

The place that rolls the blanks for St. Croix in Mexico also offers rod blanks to custom rod builders marketed under the Rod Geeks label. They have been very well received by the rod building community. The blanks they roll for St. Croix are St. Croix in material and design, just cut and rolled where labor is cheaper, and the rods are generally assembled with slightly less expensive components in the finished rod.

Perception is very powerful. 

It wouldn't surprise me if the Premiers come in slightly lighter and thus better performing than the Triumph line, but the differences are much smaller than you may think.

Joe


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info Joe. I wasn't aware that the Triumph and Premier had a similar blank. I haven't personally used any of the newer rods in a while. I spoiled myself with a Loomis IMX and Setyr custom rod on my main spinning setups a few years ago. It would be nice if you could somehow rent fishing gear to try out before you buy. I'd love to take some of these newer combos out for a test spin.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

you can also goto mudhole.com. you can get some great stuff there and you can also custom make the rod you want. its pretty cool.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

No problem All Eyes. I have no idea why St. Croix decided to open up production in Mexico, but since they produce a lot of blanks for other companies, it may have helped them stay competitive in that market.

Nice rods will spoil you in a hurry. There's no doubt about that.

Mike, there is nothing better than breaking in that first rod that you built, except maybe watching a kid break one in.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the information. I really appreciate all the responses.


----------



## EcoAngler (Mar 31, 2011)

I commonly us Cabela Tourney Trail or Fenwick eagle rods with great success for most needs and target fish. I usually have Sahara 2500FE or 3000FE reels mounted. depends on the stream, lake and target of the day. These won't brea the bank.


----------

